# 175/70-14's hercules !



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i just got like 10 sets of the 175/70-14's hecules white walls @47.95 + shipping 
there going to go quick .pm me for shipping qoute

or i still have 175/75-14's hecules for 42.00 plus shipping


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 10 2005, 11:24 AM
> *i just got like 10 sets of the 175/70-14's hecules white walls @42.95 + shipping
> there going to go quick .pm me for shipping qoute
> 
> ...



Hercs are the shit.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

I might have to get a set just to have a back up


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

8 sets left


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THATS CHEAP...I JUST PAYED 49.50.......THOSE THINGS ARE GOING TO BE HISTORY SOON


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 10 2005, 08:48 PM
> *THATS CHEAP...I JUST PAYED 49.50.......THOSE THINGS ARE GOING TO BE HISTORY SOON
> [snapback]3257184[/snapback]​*


TRUE THESE ARE GOING TO BE DISCONTINUED .HANKOOK WILL BE THE ONLY ONES LEFT  AND THEY ARE GETTING HARDER TO GET :angry:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 10 2005, 11:40 PM
> *TRUE THESE ARE GOING TO BE DISCONTINUED .HANKOOK WILL BE THE ONLY ONES LEFT   AND THEY ARE GETTING HARDER TO GET  :angry:
> [snapback]3257402[/snapback]​*


How much for all four out the door. Pick up.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 10 2005, 10:04 PM
> *How much for all four out the door.  Pick up.
> [snapback]3257527[/snapback]​*


186.00 WITH TAX FOR P/U 

5 SETS LEFT


----------



## Fo'Dando (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 Yoooo.......I sent you a pm......Put me down for a set (4). The $ will be out the next day!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Why would they stop making them.....there is a good market for them. :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 12 2005, 03:00 PM
> *Why would they stop making them.....there is a good market for them. :dunno:
> [snapback]3263443[/snapback]​*


liabilty issues :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fo'Dando_@Jun 11 2005, 01:03 PM
> *:0 Yoooo.......I sent you a pm......Put me down for a set (4).  The $ will be out the next day!
> [snapback]3259465[/snapback]​*


SENT OUT TODAY THANKS DANIAL  


2 SETS LEFT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GOOD NEWS HANKOOKS ARE BACK IN STOCK 
I HAVE 2 SETS OF HERCULES FOR 42.95 EACH + SHIPPING 
I ALSO HAVE 5 SETS OF HANKOOK 'S FOR 42.00 EACH + SHIPPING 
AND HERCULES 175/75-14'S FOR 42.00 + SHIPPING 


PM ME FOR SHIPPING QUOTE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Fo'Dando (Jun 20, 2004)

Good lookin on the tires D-cheese.....cant wait to slap them on my rimz!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fo'Dando_@Jun 16 2005, 05:38 PM
> * Good lookin on the tires D-cheese.....cant wait to slap them on my rimz!!!!!!
> [snapback]3282749[/snapback]​*


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 11 2005, 03:40 PM
> *TRUE THESE ARE GOING TO BE DISCONTINUED .HANKOOK WILL BE THE ONLY ONES LEFT   AND THEY ARE GETTING HARDER TO GET  :angry:
> [snapback]3257402[/snapback]​*





gonna have to be 175/75/14s from then on :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacGrill21_@Jun 17 2005, 11:30 AM
> *gonna have to be 175/75/14s from then on  :0
> [snapback]3286462[/snapback]​*


i have those 2 so you know 
hankook is still making the 175/70-14's ww


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

1 set of herc's and 3 sets of hankooks left


----------



## aleigh-n (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 10 2005, 10:40 PM
> *TRUE THESE ARE GOING TO BE DISCONTINUED .HANKOOK WILL BE THE ONLY ONES LEFT   AND THEY ARE GETTING HARDER TO GET  :angry:
> [snapback]3257402[/snapback]​*


why do companies do that. they come out with something tight and then they suddenly discontinue them.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Jun 21 2005, 11:49 AM
> *why do companies do that. they come out with something tight and then they suddenly discontinue them.
> [snapback]3302529[/snapback]​*


ITS SHIT LIKE PEOPLE PUTTING THEM ON TO HEAVY OF CARS ..........LIABILTY ISSUES


----------



## aleigh-n (Aug 5, 2004)

oh shit I didn't see it like that till now, although it is true. :angry:


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

> why do companies do that. they come out with something tight and then they suddenly discontinue them.
> 
> 
> Because dumb mofo's act like they've been ganked by the shop (or tire manufacturer)who they just begged them to put a tire that is not designed to go on a vehicle of their size and / or weight.
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

herc's are back in stock in limited quanity's . pm for info


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Jun 30 2005, 07:55 PM
> *If you need 175/70/14 you can get them from big brand tire. This is the best tire i have seen in this size. It cost more than the hercules and the hankook but it looks way better. Cooper tire makes it. It is the lifeliner classic II. I just picked up a set for 54 dollars a piece on sale. You can go to the cooper tire web site and find a cooper dealer near you. If you are picky about the way your tire looks like i am then you would like this tire because it looks real good, not all kinds of fancy writing or weird looking texture on the sidewall.
> [snapback]3348048[/snapback]​*


i'm not that "picky" these look fine to me ..................................thanks for coming on my thread :scrutinize:
on 14x7


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 30 2005, 10:46 PM
> *i'm not that "picky" these look fine to me ..................................thanks for coming on my thread  :scrutinize:
> on 14x7
> [snapback]3348868[/snapback]​*


TTT


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

sorry bro....edited my post i wasnt trying to undersell you....sorry bro


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 7 2005, 01:00 PM
> *sorry bro....edited my post i wasnt trying to undersell you....sorry bro
> [snapback]3377149[/snapback]​*


didnt see it but kool


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 10 2005, 05:09 PM
> *I might have to get a set just to have a back up
> [snapback]3256182[/snapback]​*



thats what I'm thinking, start grabbin all the 175/70-14WWs ya can,like I shoulda done with 5.20s all those years ago.

I'm gonna have to switch sizes if 175/70s start going for 80bucks a peice

oh well, 175/75s dont look much different to me.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I run the 175x70 mastercraft skinny WW. They look good and they run about $43 ea. I got mine from Conrad at Wheel Network in Paramount, Ca.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

pm me the total price on the 175/75/14 shipped to 55720 :biggrin: , minnesota


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 11 2005, 01:47 AM
> *pm me the total price on the 175/75/14 shipped to 55720 :biggrin: , minnesota
> [snapback]3393841[/snapback]​*


YOU HAVE A PM


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

how much for a set w/a 2" ww 175/75's shipped to the 91107, Cali area?


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 14 2005, 10:20 AM
> * set w/a 2" ww
> [snapback]3412432[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 14 2005, 09:20 AM
> *how much for a set w/a 2" ww 175/75's shipped to the 91107, Cali area?
> [snapback]3412432[/snapback]​*


SORRY I DON'T DO FAT WHITE'S ................


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jul 14 2005, 11:40 AM
> *:thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> [snapback]3412563[/snapback]​*


lol, wha they look pimp foo. skinnies look guak on the truck.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 11 2005, 02:47 AM
> *pm me the total price on the 175/75/14 shipped to 55720 :biggrin: , minnesota
> [snapback]3393841[/snapback]​*



thanks homie


----------



## Hot Sauce (Dec 31, 2004)

pm me 4 175/75-14 shipped to 11950


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

Does anyone know where to find 155/80 13 Hercs??? I know there rare, but I've seen a few cars with them before!!! Anybody???? uffin: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jul 17 2005, 04:53 PM
> *Does anyone know where to find 155/80 13 Hercs???  I know there rare, but I've seen a few cars with them before!!!  Anybody???? uffin:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]3427259[/snapback]​*


there mot rare just expeinsive like $46-47 each . most people ge the $15-30 . thats why you dont see them that often . hit me up if you want a set


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 17 2005, 11:14 PM
> *there mot rare just expeinsive like $46-47 each . most people ge the $15-30 . thats why you dont see them that often . hit me up if you want a set
> [snapback]3428841[/snapback]​*


I might just have to do that for my next set of rims or tires??? Thanks homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jul 18 2005, 04:17 PM
> *I might just have to do that for my next set of rims or tires??? Thanks homie!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3432428[/snapback]​*


i am here when your ready


----------



## Hot Sauce (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hot Sauce_@Jul 16 2005, 05:30 PM
> *pm me 4 175/75-14 shipped to 11950
> [snapback]3423163[/snapback]​*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hot Sauce_@Jul 19 2005, 08:01 AM
> *
> [snapback]3436067[/snapback]​*


228.00 shipped :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## aleigh-n (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 28 2005, 10:07 AM
> *TTT
> [snapback]3496275[/snapback]​*


Hey Cheese, say if I bougt some tires from you. Who would you recomend to get them mounted from? I ask this cause I was asking around for some tires and got talking about the 14's. This one guy at a tire place said that most places won't mount certain tires due to liabilites or something like that. You hear anything like that around where your at?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Jul 28 2005, 09:34 AM
> *Hey Cheese, say if I bougt some tires from you. Who would you recomend to get them mounted from? I ask this cause I was asking around for some tires and got talking about the 14's. This one guy at a tire place said that most places won't mount certain tires due to liabilites or something like that. You hear anything like that around where your at?
> [snapback]3496480[/snapback]​*


YEAH IT REALLY DEPENDS ON THE SHOP . I MYSELF WILL NOT USEALLY INSTALL SAY 13'S ON A IMPALA UNLESS I MAKE THE CUSTOMER SIGN A LIABILTY WAIVER 
MOST SETS I SELL PEOPLE CARRY OUT AND INSTALL THEMSELVES . MY SUGGESTION IS BRING THE WHEEL IN LOOSE TO THEM AND DONT TELL THEM WHAT THEY ARE GOING ON . MOST PLACES WILL MOUNT THEM IN THIS WAY 
GOOD LUCK MAN


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## The Coog (Apr 25, 2003)

175/70/14'S SHIPPED TO 55076, SKINNY WHITES (5 NEEDED). HOW MUCH?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Coog_@Aug 9 2005, 07:07 AM~3569571
> *175/70/14'S SHIPPED TO 55076, SKINNY WHITES (5 NEEDED). HOW MUCH?
> *


290.00 shipped set of 5


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Coog_@Aug 9 2005, 09:07 AM~3569571
> *175/70/14'S SHIPPED TO 55076, SKINNY WHITES (5 NEEDED). HOW MUCH?
> *


I need a set (4) to 77545


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

hey d-cheese are these 175/70s the square looking ones or round?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Aug 10 2005, 03:27 PM~3584066
> *hey d-cheese are these 175/70s the square looking ones or round?
> *


SQUARE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HERC'S ARE BACK IN STOCK 43.95 EACH + FRT 
SORRY FOR THE 1.00 PRICE INCREASE


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

shits expensive now, i used to get mine for $25 a piece


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 18 2005, 01:51 PM~3652421
> *shits expensive now, i used to get mine for $25 a piece
> *


those where the days


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

I want this size tire but in a 5/8 inch white wall, not the 1/2 inch white wall that most 1757014's come in. Anyone know who makes this size white wall in the 1757014?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Aug 23 2005, 06:58 AM~3675224
> *I want this size tire but in a 5/8 inch white wall, not the 1/2 inch white wall that most 1757014's come in. Anyone know who makes this size white wall in the 1757014?
> *


BACK IN STOCK 5 SETS OF HERC'S


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

How big is the whitewall on the herc's 1757014. is it 1/2 inch or 5/8 inch whitewall?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Aug 29 2005, 11:49 PM~3718316
> *How big is the whitewall on the herc's 1757014. is it 1/2 inch or 5/8 inch whitewall?
> *


1/2


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

will u cod a set {4}175/70/14 to 36801.and how much?? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Aug 31 2005, 10:23 PM~3731455
> *will u cod a set {4}175/70/14  to 36801.and how much?? :biggrin:
> *


sorry no cod's . :angry:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 28 2005, 02:22 PM~3498389
> *YEAH IT REALLY DEPENDS ON THE SHOP . I MYSELF WILL NOT USEALLY INSTALL SAY 13'S ON A IMPALA UNLESS I MAKE THE CUSTOMER SIGN A LIABILTY WAIVER
> MOST SETS I SELL PEOPLE CARRY OUT AND INSTALL THEMSELVES . MY SUGGESTION IS BRING THE WHEEL IN LOOSE TO THEM AND DONT TELL THEM WHAT THEY ARE GOING ON . MOST PLACES WILL MOUNT THEM IN THIS WAY
> GOOD LUCK MAN
> *



yeah i had problems getting my 175-70's mounted and ended up taking them to a shop that told me that size didnt exsist a month earlier and I told them they were going on a cargo trailer for a hotrod show car


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Mr. Dcheese how much for a set shipped to 45140? You have some left right?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 6 2005, 03:14 AM~3760851
> *Mr. Dcheese how much for a set shipped to 45140? You have some left right?
> *


250.00 SHIPPED FOR HERC'S


----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)

how much for 1 set of HANKOOK 'S shipped to 55076


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locskitzo_@Sep 6 2005, 11:14 AM~3762379
> *how much for 1 set of HANKOOK 'S  shipped to 55076
> *


240.00 for hankook 
245.00 for hercules
hankkoks are back ordered right now . herc's are in stock and ready to ship


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

how much for 175/70/14 hercules shipped to 36830,do u accept paypal? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Sep 7 2005, 10:39 PM~3774362
> *how much for 175/70/14  hercules shipped to 36830,do u accept paypal? :biggrin:
> *


4 HERC'S 175/70-14'S SHIPPED FOR 245.00 AS FOR PAY PAL I DO NOT TAKE THAT . I DO TAKE VISA ,M/C, DISCOVER AND CASHIERSCHECKS OR MONEY ORDERS .PM ME IF YOU ARE INTERESTED .THANKS RICH


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PICS OF THE HERC'S


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FEW MORE


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 8 2005, 10:47 AM~3775370
> *4 HERC'S 175/70-14'S SHIPPED FOR 245.00 AS FOR PAY PAL I DO NOT TAKE THAT . I DO TAKE VISA ,M/C, DISCOVER AND CASHIERSCHECKS OR MONEY ORDERS .PM ME IF YOU ARE INTERESTED .THANKS RICH
> *


damn i was hoping u would take paypal


46360?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 14 2005, 11:11 PM~3818855
> *damn i was hoping u would take paypal
> 46360?
> *


i take visa and mastercard and discover if that helps ?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 15 2005, 10:35 AM~3820122
> *i take visa and mastercard and discover if that helps ?
> *


cool, ill be ordering next week, strapped this week from buying shit for the show we are putting on in a couple weeks

price shipped? 46360


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 15 2005, 12:09 PM~3820745
> *cool, ill be ordering next week, strapped this week from buying shit for the show we are putting on in a couple weeks
> 
> price shipped? 46360
> *


says shipped for $245 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Sep 15 2005, 09:53 AM~3821102
> *says shipped for $245 :biggrin:
> *


sounds good to me


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well there is a guy out here that i bought tires from for my caddy..he stocks these tires all the time


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 23 2005, 12:48 PM~3873111
> *well there is a guy out here that i bought tires from for my caddy..he stocks these tires all the time
> *


thats great :uh:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 23 2005, 01:48 PM~3873111
> *well there is a guy out here that i bought tires from for my caddy..he stocks these tires all the time
> *


Im sorry but I have to ask ...................................... and your point is ????? :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

You know I was checking out this topic, and I knew that it did not sound right, cause I check my Herc, and they are 185/70R/14 and they sit the same height as my 175/75R/14 Coopers


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 28 2005, 05:12 AM~3900741
> *You know I was checking out this topic, and I knew that it did not sound right, cause I check my Herc, and they are 185/70R/14  and they sit the same height as my 175/75R/14 Coopers
> *


185/70-14's are to big ........ :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Those are 185/70R/14 that are on my car in the Avator


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 29 2005, 09:57 AM~3909657
> *Those are 185/70R/14 that are on my car in the Avator
> *


I HAD THAT SIZE ON MY LAC ....AGAIN I SAY WAY TO BIG :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 29 2005, 01:53 PM~3911209
> *I HAD THAT SIZE ON MY LAC ....AGAIN I SAY WAY TO BIG  :biggrin:
> *


I had them on lmy Linc too. Everyone was like "man are those 15s?"


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Oct 17 2005, 01:23 PM~4017598
> *I had them on lmy Linc too. Everyone was like "man are those 15s?"
> *


SAME THING THEY SAID TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EC Rider (Nov 9, 2005)

:angry: hercs are the shit! :angry:


----------



## EC Rider (Nov 9, 2005)

:angry: hercs are the shit! :angry:


----------



## EC Rider (Nov 9, 2005)

sorry double post...... jus mad at the fact that there discontinuing them....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EC Rider_@Jan 19 2006, 05:09 PM~4661078
> *:angry:  hercs are the shit!  :angry:
> *


you got that right 

t
t
t


----------



## 85eurolac (Sep 7, 2005)

How much for a set of 175/70 14 hercs to 96821? 
thanks.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

The Hercules you have what size are the white walls for the 175/70/14? U still have sets avail?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Jan 30 2006, 12:10 PM~4735072
> *The Hercules you have what size are the white walls for the 175/70/14?  U still have sets avail?
> *


OF COURSE ..............ALL DAY LONG :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Jan 30 2006, 12:10 PM~4735072
> *The Hercules you have what size are the white walls for the 175/70/14?  U still have sets avail?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

what size is the white wall 1/2 inch 1 inch or 1 1/2 inch? Also what is your price again? Also do you know if they can be buffed out or cut? What state and city are you in?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 10 2005, 12:24 PM~3253895
> *i just got like 10 sets of the 175/70-14's hecules white walls @42.95 + shipping
> there going to go quick .pm me for shipping qoute
> 
> ...


Damn those things are expensive.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Jan 31 2006, 05:12 AM~4741020
> *Damn those things are expensive.
> *


not really .......+ the fact they are getting hard to get .......most other brands already discontinued the size with a white wall


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Jan 31 2006, 04:13 AM~4740942
> *what size is the white wall 1/2 inch 1 inch or 1 1/2 inch?  Also what is your price again? Also do you know if they can be buffed out or cut? What state and city are you in?
> *


1/2 on the 70's
5/8 on the 75's


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

U have tires? 175-70-14 WW? How much to 23453 Va Beach, VA? Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64onds_@Feb 3 2006, 12:00 AM~4764934
> *U have tires? 175-70-14 WW? How much to 23453 Va Beach, VA?  Thanks
> *


pm sent


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

pm sent back


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)

u still have 175/70/14's. how much shipped to babylon, new york 11704?


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

u get my pm?


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

u get my pm?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64onds_@Feb 5 2006, 02:17 PM~4782685
> *u get my pm?
> *


yup .......i will be waiting for your call monday


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

If you need 175 70 14's go to www.vulcantires.com or www.deantires.com and you can get them for cheaper. And they are a better lookin tire than the hankooks and the hercules tire. Just check it out before you decide to buy these tires from this guy. Just trying to look out for everyone.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Feb 5 2006, 09:15 PM~4785451
> *If you need 175 70 14's go to www.vulcantires.com  or www.deantires.com and you can get them for cheaper. And they are a better lookin tire than the hankooks and the hercules tire. Just check it out before you decide to buy these tires from this guy. Just trying to look out for everyone.
> *


THANKS FOR COMING ON MY THREAD :uh: :twak:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 6 2006, 12:31 PM~4788057
> *THANKS FOR COMING ON MY THREAD  :uh:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

whats up bro!! do you still got some in stock. how much shiped to 93202 hit me up! (i need 4) later!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big t on d'z_@Mar 17 2006, 10:29 AM~5067923
> *whats up bro!! do you still got some in stock. how much shiped to 93202 hit me up! (i need 4) later!!
> *


got em .............pm sent


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

how much 175/70R 14 5 shipped to 78626 tx


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64onds_@Feb 4 2006, 11:30 AM~4775115
> *pm sent back
> *


not to me ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big t on d'z_@Mar 17 2006, 10:29 AM~5067923
> *whats up bro!! do you still got some in stock. how much shiped to 93202 hit me up! (i need 4) later!!
> *


229.00


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 17 2006, 06:18 PM~5070837
> *how much 175/70R 14 5 shipped to 78626 tx
> *


250.00 shipped


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

SO R U SELLIN FAT WHITE WALLS YET RICH.????


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

i don't know but that chick shaking her goodies in ur avatar is nice :biggrin:


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

sry guys was talking 2 aleigh-n. budweiser is a bad motherfu..er


----------



## 84REGAL87 (Apr 13, 2005)

COMPARABLE TO HANKOOK ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84REGAL87_@Mar 19 2006, 07:37 PM~5082408
> *COMPARABLE TO HANKOOK ?
> *


personnlay i think there a little better looking ...............but if you want hankooks got those to for 45.00 each


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 18 2006, 10:38 PM~5078358
> *SO R U SELLIN FAT WHITE WALLS YET RICH.????
> *


still looking for a good supplier  shopuld have somethin soon :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 19 2006, 08:10 PM~5082701
> *personnlay i think there a little better looking ...............but if you want hankooks got those to for 45.00 each
> *


post some pics of each tire :cheesy:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 19 2006, 08:11 PM~5082719
> *still looking for a good supplier   shopuld have somethin soon  :biggrin:
> *


well hurry up then foo, i want my set already.... :biggrin: , jus get them cut good, we dont want yellow around the top of the white walls.!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 20 2006, 12:38 AM~5084230
> *well hurry up then foo, i want my set already.... :biggrin: , jus get them cut good, we dont want yellow around the top of the white walls.!
> *


THATS WHAT I AM SHOOTING FOR ...............SO FAR THE TWO I LOOKED OUT AT LOOKED LIKE SHIT

AND WHO YOU CALLIN FOO :angry: 



































































































J/K :biggrin:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

whats the diff on 175/70/14 and 175/75/14


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slowmotion_@Mar 21 2006, 04:27 PM~5095125
> *whats the diff on 175/70/14 and 175/75/14
> *


about 1/2 of hieght


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 21 2006, 06:28 PM~5095128
> *about 1/2 of hieght
> *


and I think the actual foot print of a 75 is not as wide as the 70 thats why people say the 70's look flatter.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2006, 04:31 PM~5095151
> *and I think the actual foot print of a 75 is not as wide as the 70 thats why people say the 70's look flatter.
> *


tru they look flater ......but they are not any wider


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 21 2006, 06:32 PM~5095157
> *tru they look flater ......but they are not any wider
> *


  

Yeah may just be the look. Heres my 70's & Daytons


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2006, 06:31 PM~5095151
> *and I think the actual foot print of a 75 is not as wide as the 70 thats why people say the 70's look flatter.
> *


so a 175/75/14 is skinnyer


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

GET DAYTON.? DONT THEY MAKE A FAT WHITE WALLS.???? :biggrin: MY HOMIES REGAL USE TO HAVE THEM, BUT THAT WAS LIKE 2 YEARS AGO....SO DONT KNOW NOW.... :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 22 2006, 01:05 AM~5097715
> *GET DAYTON.? DONT THEY MAKE A FAT WHITE WALLS.???? :biggrin:  MY HOMIES REGAL USE TO HAVE THEM, BUT THAT WAS LIKE 2 YEARS AGO....SO DONT KNOW NOW.... :dunno:
> *


shaved only ..........l  nobody makes bigs except for coker 5.20's


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 22 2006, 03:05 AM~5097715
> *GET DAYTON.? DONT THEY MAKE A FAT WHITE WALLS.???? :biggrin:  MY HOMIES REGAL USE TO HAVE THEM, BUT THAT WAS LIKE 2 YEARS AGO....SO DONT KNOW NOW.... :dunno:
> *



Hey I thought you hated fat whites fucker!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2006, 01:40 PM~5100321
> *Hey I thought you hated fat whites fucker!
> *


NOOOOOOOOOO.... :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t
for 
them 
herc's


----------



## MR.63SS (Mar 17, 2005)

How much for a set of (4) 175/70/14. I'll pick them up if possible.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.63SS_@Apr 25 2006, 01:29 AM~5308267
> *How much for a set of (4) 175/70/14. I'll pick them up if possible.
> *


195.00 INCLUDES TAX IN CALI ...........LOCATED IN SAN NOSE


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

post a picture of the tires
can't decide if premium sport or hercules


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by esco64_@Apr 25 2006, 07:40 AM~5309592
> *post a picture of the tires
> can't decide if premium sport or hercules
> *


PREMUIM SPORTS ARE 80.00 EACH .........SO KEEP THAT IN MIND 
AS FOR THE HERC'S I SOLD MY LAST SET A FEW MINUTES AGO............I DO HAVE HANKOOKS RIGHT NOW ......THATS WHAT I QUOTED YOU ON


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

fuck i need a set of those hercules 14's:banghead: i already got 2 set of o.g 5.20 13's skinny w.wall now i need a set of hercules :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

D- Whats up with the 1 inch with radials? Can you get them? Also can you get 175 70 14 from Remington? 5.20's do you have them in a 1 inch white?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

PM you D-cheese


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

you got any 175/75 14 left i would like 5 of them price shipped 44077? and how much on the 175/70 shipped 44077 let me know thx


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Apr 27 2006, 10:07 PM~5329843
> *D-  Whats up with the 1 inch with radials? Can you get them?  Also can you get 175 70 14 from Remington?  5.20's do you have them in a 1 inch white?
> *


SORRY NO FATTYS EXCEPT FOR IN 5.20'S ...........................SORRY MAN


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 27 2006, 10:36 PM~5329984
> *PM you D-cheese
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Apr 28 2006, 08:10 AM~5332140
> *you got  any 175/75 14 left i would like 5 of them price shipped 44077? and how much on the 175/70 shipped 44077 let me know thx
> *


325.00 175/75-14
335.00 FOR 175/70-14 
PRICE IS FOR 5 SHIPPED TO 44077


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 25 2006, 10:26 PM~5314941
> *fuck i need a set of those hercules 14's:banghead:  i already got 2 set of o.g 5.20 13's skinny w.wall now i need a set of hercules :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 28 2006, 10:20 AM~5332610
> *PM SENT
> *



Ill get at you after I have my wires here at my place, I love the look of the hercs :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 28 2006, 03:51 PM~5335360
> *Ill get at you after I ahve my wries here at my place, I love the look of the hercs :biggrin:
> *


kool


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 28 2006, 09:23 AM~5332633
> *325.00 175/75-14
> 335.00 FOR 175/70-14
> PRICE IS FOR 5 SHIPPED TO 44077
> *


 PM me what's the deal &info on pick up price &ship out to 90806


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 28 2006, 09:25 AM~5332658
> *HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY
> *


hit me up


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 28 2006, 09:23 PM~5336655
> *kool
> *



will you have them in stock here in a week or two????


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 30 2006, 01:56 PM~5344538
> *will you have them in stock here in a week or two????
> *


4 SURE :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t
for 
them 
herc's


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

I got some remington 175/70/14s here man thanks anyways :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

back in stock and ready to ship................who needs those herc's ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
tt


----------



## Fo'Dando (Jun 20, 2004)

whats up D-Cheese.....I might need some hercs....175/70/14......how much are they each to NY????? Need to put a new one on my caddy.....I used my 2 sets and time for more.....let me know.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fo'Dando_@Jun 21 2006, 07:07 PM~5647569
> * whats up D-Cheese.....I might need some hercs....175/70/14......how much are they each to NY?????  Need to  put a new one on my caddy.....I used my 2 sets and time for more.....let me know.....
> *


whats the zip and city ?


----------



## Fo'Dando (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 22 2006, 12:41 AM~5648069
> *whats the zip and city ?
> *


I will pm you info


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fo'Dando_@Jun 27 2006, 07:59 PM~5680029
> *I will pm you info
> *


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

set of FOUR 175/70 to 98230 shipped price?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Jun 28 2006, 12:50 AM~5681148
> *set of FOUR 175/70 to 98230 shipped price?
> *


245 SHIPPED


----------



## Fo'Dando (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: what up Cheese.....I am ready to order those hercs.....let me know what payments you accept again.....later bro!!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Whats up D.. I'm back in cali I could use a set of herc for 14's... how much shipped to 92054. hit me back!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jul 12 2006, 08:53 AM~5759516
> *Whats up D.. I'm back in cali I could use a set of herc for 14's... how much shipped to 92054. hit me back!
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

I need price for four shipped to Utah 84701. Thanks.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Jul 12 2006, 08:21 PM~5763788
> *I need price for four shipped to Utah 84701.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

how much for a set shipped to seattle,wa 98166


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jul 16 2006, 02:23 PM~5783617
> *how much for a set shipped to seattle,wa 98166
> *


250.00 shipped


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fo'Dando_@Jul 11 2006, 01:07 PM~5754327
> *:biggrin: what up Cheese.....I am ready to order those hercs.....let me know what payments you accept again.....later bro!!
> *


visa m/c discover and my personal favorite .......money orders :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

1 or 2 shipped to 64126


----------



## Fo'Dando (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 31 2006, 02:18 AM~5872343
> *visa m/c discover and my personal favorite .......money orders  :biggrin:
> *


what up cheese........i left a msg at your store......last week.....i will grab 2 hercs....and did you get my pm about the 19" rims and tires for a 95 ac legend?? I will call you tonight or tomorrow to order and see what you can do on those rims/tires.......D


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 31 2006, 01:52 PM~5875882
> *1 or 2 shipped to 64126
> *


fine ill ride blackwalls on the hearse....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 5 2006, 09:53 AM~5907778
> *fine ill ride blackwalls on the hearse....
> *


    and i sent you a pm.......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 6 2006, 01:05 PM~5913070
> *      and i sent you a pm.......
> *


never got it ? 
1 tire shipped 69.00 
2 tires shipped 127.00


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Jun 21 2005, 01:49 PM~3302529
> *why do companies do that. they come out with something tight and then they suddenly discontinue them.
> *


yeah, like cheetos did when they discontinued the Nacho flavored cheeto's, id suck a dick for a bag of those 
:tears:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Aug 29 2006, 10:13 AM~6065712
> *yeah, like cheetos did when they discontinued the Nacho flavored cheeto's, id suck a dick for a bag of those
> :tears:
> *


WTF? I HOPE YOUR A FEMALE :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Aug 29 2006, 09:23 AM~6065788
> *WTF? I HOPE YOUR A FEMALE :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 29 2006, 11:04 AM~6066142
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

set of 4 hercules shipped to 33565 plant city florida......you've done business with my cousin 94fleetwoodswangin no too long ago


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

any sets left need 1 set in san jo


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Aug 29 2006, 07:07 PM~6069456
> *any sets left need 1 set in san jo
> *


yep come on down ......speed merchant 345 lincoln ave 408-295-0930


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Aug 29 2006, 05:27 PM~6068915
> *set of 4 hercules shipped to 33565 plant city florida......you've done business with my cousin 94fleetwoodswangin no too long ago
> *


pm sent


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 10 2005, 10:24 AM~3253895
> *i just got like 10 sets of the 175/70-14's hecules white walls @42.95 + shipping
> there going to go quick .pm me for shipping qoute
> 
> ...



How do these buff out? Nice? Not so nice? Or just plain shitty? I have these just never seen the white wall buffed and was considering it.


----------



## ExtremeAuto (Sep 1, 2006)

If any one needs anthing let me know and I'll get you a price..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EASTBAYALLDAY_@Aug 31 2006, 11:49 PM~6084248
> *How do these buff out? Nice? Not so nice? Or just plain shitty? I have these just never seen the white wall buffed and was considering it.
> *


THEY BUFF OK ....I HAVE A SET OF BUFFED HERC'S ON MY STOCKS FROM MY 67


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

kinda new to this whitewall/wires deal...what exactly do you guys mean by buffed whitewalls? What they look like after they are cleaned up?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Sep 1 2006, 06:16 PM~6089066
> *kinda new to this whitewall/wires deal...what exactly do you guys mean by buffed whitewalls? What they look like after they are cleaned up?
> *


SHAVED TO MAKE THE WHITEWALL BIGGER ...........NOT MY STYLE ( ANYMORE ) THEY LOOK OK FROM FAR BUT LOOK LIKE SHIT UP CLOSE .THEY ACTUALLY SHAVE THE WHITE WALL ON A REGULAR TIRE TO OPEN THE WHITE WALL UP AND MAKE IT BIGGER .... BUT UP CLOSE THEY LOOK ALL RUFF AND THEY YELLOW REAL FAST .....NOT ONLY THAT IT WEAKINS THE SIDEWALL OF THE TIRES AND CAN CAUSE PREMAUTURE TIRE WEAR AND ESPECIALLY UN-EVEN WEAR......+ ON BIGGER CAR THE TIRE CAN ACTUALLY POP IN A PANIC SWERVE SITUTATION .....SOME CARS I GUESS IT LOOKS OK ...NOT FOR ME ....EXCEPT ON MY STOCKS


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm not going to even ask why people do that then....cuz I'm sure alot of people do. :uh: 

Thanks for the info D-cheese!



ttt 4 D-cheese


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

back 
t
t
t


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

HOW MUCH A SET 42.00 X 4 LMK ILL BE IN THE BAY NEXT WEEKEND CAN PICK THEM UP


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 28 2006, 01:30 AM~6261236
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 27 2006, 11:17 PM~6261190
> *HOW MUCH A SET 42.00 X 4 LMK ILL BE IN THE BAY NEXT WEEKEND CAN PICK THEM UP
> *


208.00 including tax


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 28 2006, 04:53 PM~6265794
> *208.00 including tax
> *


42x4 =168 why so much tax for 30.00 just in tax got damn


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 28 2006, 07:39 PM~6267784
> *42x4 =168 why so much tax for 30.00 just in tax got damn
> *


TRY 48.00 EACH AND THE MATH WORKS OUT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Aug 29 2006, 10:13 AM~6065712
> *yeah, like cheetos did when they discontinued the Nacho flavored cheeto's, id suck a dick for a bag of those
> :tears:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 2 2006, 11:46 AM~6288349
> *TRY 48.00 EACH AND THE MATH WORKS OUT
> *


i thought it was 42


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 6 2006, 01:14 PM~6319842
> *i thought it was 42
> *


it was over a year ago ...when i started this thread ...but like everything else price does go up


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 8 2006, 02:51 PM~6329145
> *it was over a year ago ...when i started this thread ...but like everything else price does go up
> *


ok sorry bout that


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yescadog_@Oct 6 2006, 01:27 PM~6319251
> *:uh:
> *


:uh: .... got somethin to say? im a crackhead for those cheetos.

btw, howmany sets you got left cheese?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Oct 25 2006, 11:32 PM~6446743
> *:uh: .... got somethin to say? im a crackhead for those cheetos.
> 
> btw, howmany sets you got left cheese?
> *


the better ? is how many do you need  ...i got em all day


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 26 2006, 02:04 PM~6449845
> *the better ? is how many do you need   ...i got em all day
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 2 2006, 10:41 AM~6490853
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LMK WHEN U HAVE A SALE LOL


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Rockford Punch (Jan 1, 2007)

How much for 4 175/75 14s shipped to CA, 92881? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

pm me price for 2 175/75/14s shipped 68510


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT
PM ME FOR A QUOTE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

how much shipped to 21005


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 15 2007, 11:32 AM~6992410
> *how much shipped to 21005
> *


275.00 shipped 70's or 75's


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 4 2006, 04:16 AM~6501724
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LMK WHEN U HAVE A SALE LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 22 2007, 02:25 PM~7054299
> *from who?
> *


X2 CAUSE THEY GOT A SET SOLD 5 MINUTES AFTER I FIND OUT


----------



## Rockford Punch (Jan 1, 2007)

How much for a set of 4 175/75 14s to 92881 zip? Thanks in advance.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rockford Punch_@Jan 24 2007, 03:00 AM~7069722
> *How much for a set of 4 175/75 14s to 92881 zip? Thanks in advance.
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

I need a set of 175/75/14's shipped to 85743 Tucson Arizona.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Feb 1 2007, 02:13 PM~7149654
> *I need a set of 175/75/14's shipped to 85743 Tucson Arizona.
> *


pm sent


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ineed some too homie
175-75-14 ship to atl 30045
how much


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Feb 1 2007, 04:38 PM~7150866
> *ineed some too homie
> 175-75-14 ship to atl 30045
> how much
> *


pm sent


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

hoo shit 280.00 lot of money.
coopers are only 240.00 shiped
and 260.00 for the 175-70-14


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Feb 1 2007, 05:24 PM~7151278
> *hoo shit 280.00 lot of money.
> coopers are only 240.00 shiped
> and 260.00 for the 175-70-14
> *


196.00 for the tires and 84.00 on the shipping ....not my fault you live so far away


----------



## ELSYLENT (Dec 15, 2006)

coopers are $157 + $47 shipping =197.00 total
for the 175-75-14


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELSYLENT_@Feb 3 2007, 12:41 PM~7165567
> *coopers are $157 + $47 shipping =197.00 total
> for the 175-75-14
> *


i sell herc's ....not coopers ....thanks for coming to my thread :uh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

pm me price shipped 68164 i need 2 175/75's


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

mastercraft 175-75-14 WW tires only are 180.00 plus ship
in mycase shippin is 42.94 =222.94 to my door
hit me up if you need any
i can get coopers too.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Feb 6 2007, 08:11 PM~7194771
> *mastercraft 175-75-14 WW tires only are 180.00 plus ship
> in mycase shippin is 42.94 =222.94 to my door
> hit me up if you need any
> ...


hey asshole ...........STAY OFF MY THREAD :buttkick:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 7 2007, 12:59 AM~7196123
> *hey asshole ...........STAY OFF MY THREAD  :buttkick:
> *


stop reppin people off fool.
:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Feb 7 2007, 07:22 PM~7203461
> *stop reppin people off fool.
> :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


Its rippin...you dumb fuck .....say what you will ...
I can say this hercules is the best rated and the best looking of all the tires availible in this size .............again dumbfuck :uh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 8 2007, 12:15 AM~7205591
> *Its rippin...you dumb fuck .....say what you will ...
> I can say this hercules is the best rated and the best looking of all the tires availible in this size .............again dumbfuck  :uh:
> *



i agree! whats updated prices??? i need 1 175/75/14


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 8 2007, 01:15 AM~7205591
> *Its rippin...you dumb fuck .....say what you will ...
> I can say this hercules is the best rated and the best looking of all the tires availible in this size .............again dumbfuck  :uh:
> *


suck my pepee puto.
what is this a spellin contest. its about tires guey.
anybody need some tires let me know :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Feb 8 2007, 07:19 PM~7213975
> *suck my pepee puto.
> what is this a spellin contest. its about tires guey.
> anybody need some tires let me know :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 8 2007, 09:58 AM~7208673
> *i agree!  whats updated prices??? i need 1 175/75/14
> *


175/75-14 48.00 EACH HERC'S


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

I need a set of 175/75/14's shipped to 78754 austin texas
whats better 70s or 75s ??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Feb 10 2007, 07:33 AM~7224947
> *I need a set of 175/75/14's shipped to 78754 austin texas
> whats better 70s or 75s  ??
> *


265.00 SHIPPED ....I PERSONALLY LIKE THE 70'S


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 13 2007, 04:24 PM~7250457
> *265.00 SHIPPED ....I PERSONALLY LIKE THE 70'S
> *


me to. and I know I should have gotten them when I had the chance from you to :angry:  
the 75' is cool though if you like driving daily imo.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

all gone cadillac heaven p/u 5 and local buyer got the last 4....i will have hankooks tommarrow pm me if interested


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HANKOOKS ARE IN .....WHO NEEDS EM ?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 15 2007, 04:34 PM~7270322
> *HANKOOKS ARE IN .....WHO NEEDS EM ?
> *


how much for 175/70/14?and 175/75/14


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

oh yea shipped to 60076


----------



## f5jetmech (Feb 13, 2007)

you can find 175/75/14 and 175/70/14 all day long here at onlinetires.com


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 15 2007, 03:00 PM~7271028
> *oh yea shipped to 60076
> *


208.00 for the tires and 72.00 shipping .......280.00 total ....175/70-14 only ....still wroking on finding 175/75's


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by f5jetmech_@Feb 16 2007, 06:44 PM~7281882
> *you can find 175/75/14 and 175/70/14 all day long here at  onlinetires.com
> *


try ...they dont got them anymore ....just got an email back


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

so 75s are for daily driving and 70s are not ??


----------



## Rockford Punch (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah I was wondering the same thing. Are 175/70s ok for daily driving?


----------



## f5jetmech (Feb 13, 2007)

i just bought some 175/75/14 hercules from onlinetires.com a week ago. Did they stop selling that quick ? DAAAM I SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT MORE


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay+Feb 17 2007, 08:40 AM~7284851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they are both perfectly fine for daily driven vehicles!!! the only diffence it ehs hape fo the tire, 70's are more of a boxy shape the 75's have a taller skinnier look,imo the 75 are the only way to go!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by victorcay+Feb 17 2007, 06:40 AM~7284851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there fine ...its what i roll


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT FOR THEM HANKOOKS


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

How much for 4 70's shipped to 68850. Can anyone post a pic of these tires mounted?


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

HOW MUCH?175/70/14 HERCS SHIPPED TO 46321


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau+Mar 23 2007, 11:12 PM~7541378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM'S SENT


----------



## tomekc (May 16, 2002)

Who got photos of this 175/70/14 Hankooks on wire wheels ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt for them hankooks


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Pm sent!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 10 2007, 12:30 PM~7659502
> *Pm sent!
> *


got it


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS 383CUTTY :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

ASET 175-70-14 HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO KENNEWICK WASHINGTON 99337


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice tires


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Apr 11 2007, 09:32 PM~7672552
> *ASET 175-70-14 HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO KENNEWICK WASHINGTON 99337
> *


pm sent


----------



## big body brian (Apr 4, 2006)

175/70/14 shipped to 48180 (4 of them)


----------



## jmkingsport (Mar 10, 2007)

is there anything you can do besides stop 3 wheelin to make it not eat the white wall on the pass side


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big body brian_@Apr 12 2007, 02:17 PM~7677053
> *175/70/14 shipped to 48180 (4 of them)
> *


PM SENT


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

4 175/70 r14 shipped to 45804. total price with shipping and how do i need to pay


----------



## bafinokc (Feb 18, 2007)

need a set sent to 73119


----------



## The Coog (Apr 25, 2003)

set to 55076


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

lol tirekingdom sell them there an off brand of cooper call sigma shadows they make a 175/70 14 there like $50 pre tire tho which sucks ass so hit this deal up i would if i still had my rims lol


----------



## 53trokita (May 17, 2005)

How much for a set of 175-70-14 shipped to 73115 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53trokita_@Apr 17 2007, 06:53 PM~7715637
> *How much for a set of 175-70-14 shipped to 73115  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR THE 175-70-14 HURCS.......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 3 2007, 09:03 PM~8928573
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE 175-70-14 HURCS.......
> *


old topic man sorry there all gone .....  got hankooks


----------



## 83 buick regal (Oct 19, 2007)

hey i need 4 175 70 14 do u still got them how much to ship them to riverside ca 92503


----------

